# 2.7T oil pressure switch diy



## cmoran827 (Feb 14, 2010)

So, I decided to make this thread because I searched the internet ( not very thoroughly, admittedly) for a DIY on how to change my oil pressure sender in my s4. Alldata says it takes 1.4 hours, but gives no other info. Bentley manual says nothing. Ive read stories about people taking off their oil filter housing and whatnot just to get to it, but i knew there had to be an easier way! So, here is my how-to, it took about a half hour.

Tools needed:
tiny screwdriver
allen wrench (i believe 5 or 6mm)
19mm socket
17mm socket and torque behind it
15/16" socket
13mm socket
socket wrench

1. Raise and support vehicle









2. Remove wheel









3. Remove belly pan, drain all oil

4. Observe ridiculous amounts of lost oil (2 quarts a week i got up to)









5. Using screwdriver, remove left lower intercooler hose









6. Using 5 or 6mm allen, remove these two bolts that hold the metal IC pipe. Then lift the pipe up and back and hang up on top of the oil filter housing









7. Using 13mm socket, undo the four sway bar bolts and pull sway bar down









the black piece with the white wire just above the oil pan is that little bugger. leaking all my oil...









8. Using a tiny screwdriver, put it in the lower square opening on the switch and twist, just like all VW connectors. Pry that baby off









9. Using the deep 15/16" socket (standard, yes, but it fit the best for some reason) and a small extension, unscrew the pressure switch. Make sure ALL oil is drained, or else:









it spills all over the floor. When you tighten the new switch, dont do it too tight, it wasnt in there too tight to begin with. I also used a wee bit of thread tape, just to be safe.

Ok! All done. Enjoy your lack of an oil leak


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I have to do mine. Ill wait for when I pull the motor maybe.


----------



## cmoran827 (Feb 14, 2010)

It would certainly be easy to get to then


----------



## xxipsxx (Dec 11, 2010)

amazing DIY for a very small hard to find part. thank you for taking the time to put this up. going to replace my oil pressure switch and oil level/temp sensor on Saturday when they get here. thanks again!

P.S. Cheapest place to buy the sensor and the pressure switch is.... (here is the link)

http://www.europaparts.com/oil-level-sensor-1j0907660b.html


----------



## CuseB5S4 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Sweettt*

this was very helpful i didn't even have to take my wheel off. i found out u just need to remove oil filter also, do not need to drain all oil out of the pan..


----------



## rocknccroll (Sep 16, 2016)

*oil pressure switch removel*

Thank you very much for this post , looked all over the net to find diy for my 2000 A6 2.7T and couldn't find a thing. This was the only place that i found(even though its for an A4) something and it was right on. I found that sucker lol.


----------

